# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  هرمجدون ونهاية امريكا وإسرائيل...قراءة في نبوات الكتب المقدسة

## أحمد طه

*هرمجدون ونهاية امريكا وإسرائيل...قراءة في نبوات الكتب المقدسة
الكاتب منصور عبدالحكيم
http://www.al-maktabeh.com/ar/open.php?cat=1&book=1199
*

----------

